# Piano Lessons



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Some of you may know that I teach piano part-time. A few have previously asked about taking lessons but my schedule was too busy at the time. I've finally cleared up a day to do most of all my lessons on. I usually teach on Saturdays now but if your schedule doesn't work I can definitely try to fit you in. 

I've been teaching for 3 years and can honestly say the best part is seeing improvement in my students. I always add an extra 5-10min on top of each lesson and with some of my slower students, I have given them an extra free hour of my one-on-one time to make sure they understand what is being taught. This is rare as all the teachers (except my last one) I used to learn from just cycle through the students on a tight schedule to earn as much money as they can. My last teacher was the only one who really genuinely cared about me as a student and always went the extra mile to help me perform better. This is where the majority of my inspiration for teaching stems from.

I started piano at the age of 3 and since then have earned first place with distinction on all my practical and theory exams. However, it does not matter to me if you have or don't have musical talent. I would say 80% of my students just want to take piano for fun, and not because they are forced to.

Your money is not my main priority so if you are struggling, just let me know and we can work something out. I teach in my home and can travel to you for an extra few bucks to cover my time and gas.

Lessons are once a week and are usually 30min long.

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions, thanks.


----------

